# question about updating to 890



## Eggathis (Sep 25, 2011)

im rooted 5.5.959... i had read that depending on the way you install the update (fastboot vs update.zip), it will affect the amount of free system rom afterward, right?... though, i am under the (hopefully correct) assumption from a few threads, that the fastboot method is mainly for people with softbricks... which update method is best recommended for someone with a fully functioning d3? thank you

EDIT: nevermind... admins/mods, feel free to delete thread


----------

